# Poljot/Sekonda Strela Lost in transit



## Xantiagib

This watch dissappeared in the post on its way to being serviced in the UK.
Just in case anyone sees it for sale anywhere - 
The movement had the serial number: *65071* thanks.


----------



## UnknownSekonda

Well 9 years later. Did you manage to get your watch back?

I have same watch as yours and I hate to hear it is missing or stolen.


----------



## Xantiagib

still missing ... I keep checking every single one that comes up for sale to see if the serial matches.... but nothing yet :-(


----------

